# sand fleas



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

has anyone tried scooping sand fleas at Pawleys Island..I tried my best last year but didn't find a one...maybe i'm just doing it wrong


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

1st you to have to identify the fleas in the surf. Stay a little away and wait for incoming wave. They will roll up to the edge of the water and try to bury themselves in the sand. I use my hands to scoop them out and have a container ready to toss them in. Last year over 2 dozen in under 1/2 hour. Make great bait..................
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you found them elsewhere? Could be you or it could be that there aren't any there. If there is a lot of walkers that can keep them hidden, too.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Watch for the 'V' in out going waves Blind digging don't work to well unless your pretty lucky


----------



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

I was at Folly Beach first week of April. Water temps are still low. Fleas won't start showing up until water temps stay high 60's at the earliest. Usually prefer above 70. 75 degrees is about perfect. When you approach the colony (V in the receding wave) do so with light steps. Scoop into the sand as the water washes back over them. Tight Lines.

CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

thanks for your responses maybe this year i will find them


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

saltwaterron47! said:


> thanks for your responses maybe this year i will find them


If you feel like chasing some pompano one nice looking day in May come on up to the point in Garden City and I'll show you what to look for.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

will do..i have scraped a lot of barnacles off man made sea walls on the beach at Garden City...


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

saltwaterron47! said:


> has anyone tried scooping sand fleas at Pawleys Island..I tried my best last year but didn't find a one...maybe i'm just doing it wrong


I live on Amelia Island in north Florida. Our water temps are just reaching 68° in the last few days. There are no sand fleas yet. Reports are that sand fleas are present about an hour south of us where the water is just 1° warmer. Use Windy.com to see what the water temp is.


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

jbmaris said:


> I live on Amelia Island in north Florida. Our water temps are just reaching 68° in the last few days. There are no sand fleas yet. Reports are that sand fleas are present about an hour south of us where the water is just 1° warmer. Use Windy.com to see what the water temp is.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

SmoothLures said:


> If you feel like chasing some pompano one nice looking day in May come on up to the point in Garden City and I'll show you what to look for.


When's a good time for pompano? I just moved to MB and would love to learn from an experienced local expert.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

No Expert Here but about Now some good ones start showing up even a better chance if the water clears up good


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

theplanets said:


> When's a good time for pompano? I just moved to MB and would love to learn from an experienced local expert.


I'll start surf fishing for them in 1-2 weeks. The first of the year are being caught in the deeper water off of the piers now on Fishbites, fresh clams, and eating quality shrimp. Hard to find sand fleas when it's this cold but it won't be too long. The big ones will bite until the water gets into the mid 70s when the tiny pompano and pinfish show up. You'll catch a few keepers all summer long but the warm water bait stealers make it hard.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

SmoothLures said:


> I'll start surf fishing for them in 1-2 weeks. The first of the year are being caught in the deeper water off of the piers now on Fishbites, fresh clams, and eating quality shrimp. Hard to find sand fleas when it's this cold but it won't be too long. The big ones will bite until the water gets into the mid 70s when the tiny pompano and pinfish show up. You'll catch a few keepers all summer long but the warm water bait stealers make it hard.


Thanks! Maybe I'll join you in Garden City in a couple of weeks to get some pointers.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

theplanets said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'll join you in Garden City in a couple of weeks to get some pointers.


Sounds good, drop me a PM if you want.


----------

